# Robert Kottemann



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

Looking for anybody who sailed with me on the following vessels

MV Vaterland(coaster)
MV Wallona
MV Sellebrunn
MV Sunny Trader/God is Able

In particular my old buddy Marcel Van Der Lee from Schiedam if anybody knows him tell him ill be at the bar in the Zeemanshuis Willemskade on the 23rd of Febuary getting mullered cheers. Sailed with him and his dad Jaap on the Sunny Trader when it was sold and delivered to Miami circa 1988 would love to spend one more night on the Binneweg for old times sake. Oh and one more thing if anyone has a picture of a coaster named the Dart L I would appreciate it cheers.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

There are/were quite a few Vessels called "Vaterland",
This wouldnt be the one from the mid 50's that
belonged to Hein von Bargen from Wischhafen ?
A quarter decker of around 700 tdw?


----------



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

*Vaterland*

This one was built by Theodor Buschmann in 1958 as BOSCO later named Vaterland and owned by my father Heinrich Kottemann from 1981 until 1987.

Some additional data:
1958 Buschmann/61 Freighter 489 
BOSCO-66, Baltische & Overzeese Scheepvaart; 
Vaterland-88, Heinrich Kottemann; 
Cha Cha-89, U. in Hon; 
Haiti Express-96, Marazim SA , Hon-> Corp Haitiana, Por; 
Anderson-01, Machu Pichu Group A.G., Blz; 
Julie Elizabeth-, Kapel Holdings, Blz 

Sank after an extensive fire off the coast of Belize in 2004 total loss.


----------



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

*FAO Bearsie*

I have uploaded an image to gallery


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Does your mother still make the cheese, Charle


----------



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

My mother never made cheese there is a family friend who does I hope thats what your referring too, do I know you?


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,


> would love to spend one more night on the Binnenweg for old times sake


Bet you won't nowadays!Yes in the old days.


----------



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

The details are correct but the ship in the picture is not correct its a different BOSCO. Whats wrong with the Binneweg now?


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Yep I noticed the vessel added in her data,was the BOSCO 1960 ex BERKELBORG.Have changed the data shot.
As for the Binnenweg, it's the center of drug-dealing,with lots of visitors from neighbour countries,with all what comes with it.


----------



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh right so is it not safe, Im going to Rotterdam on the 23rd of this month I had planned to take a walk down there. Is there anywere else in the city that you can reccomend.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
As it's difficult to make a choice for others, sure there are a lot of old typical cafe's,bar's etc.
But here a link for Rotterdam, I tried to make contact with van der Lee in Schiedam but no answer yet, will find out later again, best thing is being accompanied by a local,who exactly knows where to go and not,as I'm not, living in the S.E. of the Netherlands,so sorry:
http://www.vvv.rotterdam.nl/uk/

Note:Btw maybe you'll meet another seafarer at the Seamans Mission?


----------



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

*Thanks mate*

I really appreciate you trying to make contact with Marcel for me I have been searching for a long time now. Thanks for the advice mate. How are you involved in shipping?


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Started in the end of the 50's, and finished in the early 90's,see my profile.


----------



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

Aah the cook my favorite member of the crew. Thanks again


----------

